
Skyscraper Could Ruin New York's Skyline - edward
https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/big-bend-skyscraper
======
mimixco
Ruin? I think its gorgeous. And it appears to be right next to Christian
Portzamparc's "pixelated" tower, the prettiest building in NYC.

